# Spam from so called TUG Sponsor



## Margariet (Jul 12, 2011)

I just received a spam mail from someone called TUG Sponsor for a Bingo site. Is this common practice on TUG? Did other Tuggers recieve this e-mail as well? I am very worried cause this sender obviously has my e-mail address.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

If the email came from the TUG email function, the poster doesn't have your email address.  What he did was click on your blue user name and use the TUG email function to send you an email through TUG.  Unless you responded, he doesn't have your email address.

TUG is an open forum - anyone can email you.  If you don't want people to be able to reach you though the TUG email function, you can click on "User CP" in the blue bar at the top of the page, and block that function.  But if you do, NO ONE on TUG will be able to send you email.

Just to clarify - this person is NOT sponsored by TUG - can you please forward the email to me?  I'm going to send you a private message.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks. Just sent you the e-mail.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

I sent the info. to Admin - this is a spammer who has registered on TUG with the user name "TUGSponsor." 

It's actually a timeshare resale scammer.

If anyone else received an email from him, please do not respond to his emails - that will reveal your email address.


----------



## kaio (Jul 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> I sent the info. to Admin - this is a spammer who has registered on TUG with the user name "TUGSponsor."
> 
> It's actually a timeshare resale scammer.
> 
> If anyone else received an email from him, please do not respond to his emails - that will reveal your email address.



I also received one from "TUGSponsor", noticed it was spam, and replied thru TUG email function so I did not disclose my email, but yes, it was a timeshare resale scammer targeting Tug users... If I received one, I am sure many more people did.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 12, 2011)

kaio said:


> I also received one from "TUGSponsor", noticed it was spam, and replied thru TUG email function so I did not disclose my email, but yes, it was a timeshare resale scammer targeting Tug users... If I received one, I am sure many more people did.



Don't make the mistake to click on his link cause it will lead you to a Bingo site! That's his commission, I guess. :annoyed:


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting this.  This alerted the Staff to the problem and allowed this account to be banned and his Comcast Tennessee IP number blocked.


----------



## mellie100 (Jul 12, 2011)

*I got something similar from same 'user'*

I got something similar:
_
A TUGBBS Sponsor is dedicating a team to quote your timeshare! Sign up now! 
Here's the link: http://linkbee[dot]com/TIMESHARE Don't forget: Never EVER pay for a timshare consultation. _

I figured it was spam so thought I'd come verify - and sure enough, I immediately found this thread!  It's a pity that folks can come to a site like this and try to take advantage of people.  Not nice!  (No disrespect meant for this site, of course!  I'm glad I found it; it's been so helpful already! And thanks, Denise and Doug, for taking care of this for us!  
[_I've broken the link by replacing the . with [.dot].   This way his site won't get a boost in search engine placement because his site URL is listed here. -- _Makai Guy, BBS Admin.]


----------

